# Accidentally Ate Beef



## Simran4356 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, so I'm new to this forum, but I have been a Sikh ever since birth. My grandma told me from an early age that I can't eat beef, so I believed her, and just recently, I was eating lunch, and then I realized there was some meat in my sauce. I asked about it, and I was told it was beef. I have done some research and someone has quoted and said that it is fine to eat meat, but still I feel guilty. (I eat all other meats except lamb, and of course beef.)

How do I ask for forgiveness, or something along those lines?


----------



## Admin (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Accidentally ate...*

Gurfateh Simran Ji

There is an indepth thread on this topic. You can study the following link:

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/8828-fools-who-wrangle-over-flesh.html

This thread is now closed. 

Thanks you!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Accidentally ate...*

Gurfateh Simran Ji,
I shall give a short answer so you dont get confused.

There is no sin paap concept and thus no rewards or punishments.
The Creator resides INSIDE and He CREATED everything inside and out.
There is no need to dwell on the past..we LIVE for the PRESENT...Hum aadmi haan EK DAMMI..forget the past and STEP FORWARD into the PRESENT. (Past is Gone..FUTURE is NOT Here and not ours yet !! so no need to worry about that too)
Just say a short prayer of Thanks everytime you sit down to eat and be grateful to HIM who PROVIDES.There are no strict "Diet" laws in Gurmatt...avoid ONLY that which gives DISCOMFORT and leads to Vikaars- bad actions/intentions to be strengthened...drugs..alcohol come to mind immediately because of the feelings they incite immediately. Foods etc eat with MODERATION. 
Our GURUS NEVER said specifically..EAT LAMB..EAT CHICKEN..DONT EAT Beef..Dont Eat Camel..Dont eat Pork etc etc...what the GURU SPECIFICALLY SAYS..is Eat lightly, sleep lightly, wear lightly...that is MODERATION is the KEY to a Healthy BODY and MIND.  Vegetables, greens, pulses, etc are easier to digest and thus healthier than meat...and cheaper too.cheerleader


----------

